# Survivor: Heros vs Villains - "Slay Everyone, Trust No One" OAD 2/11/2010



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Argh, I'm in real time at only 1 hour in. Might as well start the thread during a commercial to express my admiration at Boston Rob for starting a fire by rubbing sticks together. Way to go Rob, and I mean that sincerely!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

And Sugar is the first to go, and that makes me not unhappy. I'm glad a hardcore players didn't go first. It seems like the players are WAY more prepared for the game than in the first All-Star season. 

This could be a really great season. So far I like both tribes and don't have any real favorites.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I think The Dragon Slayer is more in love with Boston Rob than with the Black Widow.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

Great start, and a player (Sugar) that I don't particularly like is gone first! I was worried it might be Amanda, but I'm glad that eye candy will stick around for a while longer.

I'm torn, normally I try to root for a player or team, but this year there are so many players I like on both tribes, I don't know who to root for in the challenges! I was even a little impressed with Sandra in this episode, given that I had previously thought she was one of the most worthless Survivors ever. Should be a great season! Rupert better pick it up soon, he's injured and mopey. Not a good combo.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Next week looks interesting...


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I haven't watched the past 3 or 4 but there are enough people I'm interested in that I'm watching this one. Good start. As Jeff said there is a reason to vote everyone off right from the start. "Colby should become a woman".


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> Next week looks interesting...


Yep. Usually I chalk it up to creative editing. But that looked pretty intense.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Coach actually had the girlie strategy (tho it was good.) Hang back, don't dig, conserve energy. Then he let Colby drag him down half the field, and dragged the exhausted Colby to his side. No way a fresh Colby gets beat by a fresh Coach.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> I think The Dragon Slayer is more in love with Boston Rob than with the Black Widow.


After himself, yeah.

He LOVES coach.

Personally, I think coach is part dork, part tool. Tork.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

TheDewAddict said:


> Great start, and a player (Sugar) that I don't particularly like is gone first! I was worried it might be Amanda, but I'm glad that eye candy will stick around for a while longer.
> 
> I'm torn, normally I try to root for a player or team, but this year there are so many players I like on both tribes, I don't know who to root for in the challenges! I was even a little impressed with Sandra in this episode, given that I had previously thought she was one of the most worthless Survivors ever. Should be a great season! Rupert better pick it up soon, he's injured and mopey. Not a good combo.


I've missed several seasons, so don't know many of them. Kind of funny how I find myself rooting for the people I remember watching. If they are heroes, that is.

I like James most, and Rupert, and Colby. Even though Coach pwned Colby in that first challenge. Yeeeouch.

So was that Russell guy any good at this game. Russell certainly thinks he is.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> So was that Russell guy any good at this game. Russell certainly thinks he is.


I'd like Russell a lot more if he wasn't so damn cocky. Parvarti saw right through him for sure. Lucky for him there are bigger targets on his team for him to hide behind before he gets blindsided.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I really love Boston Rob and wished he was a Hero. I also love that he built a fire when that other dork said it couldn't be done. Ha!

The chickens were a great find, but I don't think they should have killed and eaten one already. They should have held off till when or if they really needed it. 

Great start to what may be the best game ever!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

TampaThunder said:


> I'd like Russell a lot more if he wasn't so damn cocky. Parvarti saw right through him for sure. Lucky for him there are bigger targets on his team for him to hide behind before he gets blindsided.


I can't wait for Russell's torch to get snuffed! But then again, I waited all last season and it never happened. Maybe this season and soon. (He probably spent the whole Hero's vs. Villains seasons thinking about how about he was the winner of S19.)


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Does anyone remember from last season-was Russell missing that tooth then? I mean, really. If you've really got millions, fix that thing.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Lots of people to both love and hate this season. For shows like this, I always root for the good guys. I really hated to see them lose the first immunity challenge.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> So was that Russell guy any good at this game. Russell certainly thinks he is.


He was on last season and arguably played the best game of Survivor EVER. He ran the game completely. But he is way cocky and in the end the jury was bitter so he got 2nd place. In any case, he was very good at this game.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> He was on last season and arguably played the best game of Survivor EVER. He ran the game completely. But he is way cocky and in the end the jury was bitter so he got 2nd place. In any case, he was very good at this game.


Gotcha. I seriously doubt I'll go back and watch, but sounds like an interesting season.

I take it he was up against a bunch of normal people and not previous players, right?


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Does anyone remember from last season-was Russell missing that tooth then? I mean, really. If you've really got millions, fix that thing.


I wondered about that tooth, too. I definitely remember he had one missing, but I thought it was in a location less prominent.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

GREAT episode. This is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Does anyone remember from last season-was Russell missing that tooth then? I mean, really. If you've really got millions, fix that thing.


Yes, it was missing last season, too. But I'm pretty sure not all the time - I've assumed he has a removable crown or partial denture that he takes out so as to not lose it.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Did russell have no time to look for hidden immunty idols? Probably not or was worried folks would wonder what he was doing. He needs to take advantage of the fact none of the other players have seen his game given when this was filmed (immediately after S19).


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Jeff's blog - http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/02/12/jeff-probst-blogs-the-survivor-heroes-vs-villains-premiere/

Dalton's blog - http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20343684,00.html


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> Dalton's blog - http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20343684,00.html


Interesting revelations regarding that first reward challenge... It was actually played to 5 points, not just to the 3 we saw. There were several more matches than what was aired - Heroes reached 4-0 before Villains finally won some points. Also some creative editing regarding Stephanie's shoulder... she hurt it in a match up that was not aired; the round we saw her in was a later round.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> He was on last season and arguably played the best game of Survivor EVER. He ran the game completely. But he is way cocky and in the end the jury was bitter so he got 2nd place. In any case, he was very good at this game.


Although he is one of the better players ever in Survivor, there are still a few players that I would put in front of him (Hatch, Brian Hedick, and even people like Tom Weston and Boston Rob.)

But I know other disagree.



uncdrew said:


> Gotcha. I seriously doubt I'll go back and watch, but sounds like an interesting season.
> 
> I take it he was up against a bunch of normal people and not previous players, right?


Correct, and most of the people on his season had no clue how to play survivor. That is why he went so far. However, he does have the advantage that he knows who everyone else is this season, but they don't know anything about him. All they likely know is that he played in S19. They (likely) don't even know he was in the Final 3. (Of course, he didn't even know he got 2nd place until after he got back from S20.)


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

TriBruin said:


> Although he is one of the better players ever in Survivor, there are still a few players that I would put in front of him (Hatch, Brian Hedick, and even people like Tom Weston and Boston Rob.)
> 
> But I know other disagree.
> 
> Correct, and most of the people on his season had no clue how to play survivor. That is why he went so far. However, he does have the advantage that he knows who everyone else is this season, but they don't know anything about him. All they likely know is that he played in S19. They (likely) don't even know he was in the Final 3. (Of course, he didn't even know he got 2nd place until after he got back from S20.)


I agree TriBruin, I think there were some players that were better, he seems to be getting the attention because of his big mouth. He played with a group that had never played before and now he is playing with some that played at least once or twice and that will make a difference. The question is, will he play different because of this......


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

I will be happy when the following people are gone (in no particular order):

Coach
Rob
Rupert
Russel

Rooting for James to win for now.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I enjoyed last night's show! It's easier to get into right away when you know the players.

So far, I am pulling for Boston Rob or Parvati on the Villians and Rupert, Stephanie, and a couple others from the Heroes. There are so many people I'd like to see win this.

I liked watching Russell compared to his opponents last year, but this season with so many others I like, I don't need Russell to make it interesting. He & Coach could go home soon for all I care!

Rupert needs to get his butt in gear! He moped around a lot and kinda started off in space during the puzzle. And then he failed to start the fire.

ETA: I loved the shot of Jeff walking back and saying "Wow!" after Stephanie's injury!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

markz said:


> Rupert needs to get his butt in gear! He moped around a lot and kinda started off in space during the puzzle. And then he failed to start the fire.


I won't be sad when he gets the boot - IMO Rupert is one of the most overrated players ever on survivor. I get that I'm in the minority about him but something about him strikes me negatively. Boston Rob OTOH is one of my favorite reality show performers. Making the fire genius - putting Randy (also dislike) in place priceless.

Where can you go to see an unblurred version? A lot of bobbies on display for the other contestants.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

DancnDude said:


> He was on last season and arguably played the best game of Survivor EVER. He ran the game completely. But he is way cocky and in the end the jury was bitter so he got 2nd place. In any case, he was very good at this game.





uncdrew said:


> Gotcha. I seriously doubt I'll go back and watch, but sounds like an interesting season.
> 
> I take it he was up against a bunch of normal people and not previous players, right?


Agreed. The guy played the best strategic game ever. However, his social game was completely horrible which is why he ended up where he did.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm curious how much Russel is allowed to tell other players about his prior season that no one in this game has seen.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> I'm curious how much Russel is allowed to tell other players about his prior season that no one in this game has seen.


Yeah and at this point he didn't even know if he won his season or not. Although he probably thought he had won.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

It will be interesting to see how the Villians interact. Sugar was probably a wise choice for the Heroes in order to keep a "strong" tribe, but I think Cirie is a much bigger target (like Tom was saying last night). She stays for a few cycles and gets to that 15-day mark or so and she'll be a threat to win. Russell had better tone it down because Parvati has him figured out. She's smart enough to let him take some heat, stroke his ego, and then cut his legs out from under him without a moments notice or second thought. Russell thinks he's the most ruthless player on his tribe and I don't think he's even in the top 3. The first Villian to go should be Courtney due to her complete lack of physical skills (other than her sharp tongue) in order to keep their tribe strong, but I have a feeling that they might ditch Parvati (with the help of Russell) first to keep her from generating a solid voting block.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Yeah and at this point he didn't even know if he won his season or not. Although he probably thought he had won.


None of his team-mates have even seen a single episode of his so they don't know what kind of game he plays. Pretty good that Parvati still saw right through him and new he was telling everyone that he wanted to go to the final two with them.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

heySkippy said:


> I'm curious how much Russel is allowed to tell other players about his prior season that no one in this game has seen.


I would assume he could tell them anything he wanted about the season. They hadn't seen it and wouldn't be seeing it until they got finished filming. I don't remember where I saw it but I recall seeing that there was only 2 or 3 weeks between the end of Samoa and the beginning of Heroes Vs. Villians.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

James talking about seeing his first headless chicken was a funny description. "It was traumatizing, but it's funny now". (or something along those lines)


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

talk about fortune - being able to net 4 food products in the first couple of days. They'll be well nourished in the beginning.

I also don't understand why the Villians didn't brag about having created fire themselves. I think it would have demoralized the Heroes to know that the advantage they thought they had didn't exist. A missed opportunity I think.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

AMBUH!!


That was a pretty rough first challenge. wow! Russell won't last long, and I think Rob will get booted early as well since everyone is very well aware of him. 

Hard to go under the radar in this one (which is a good thing)!!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> Interesting revelations regarding that first reward challenge... It was actually played to 5 points, not just to the 3 we saw. There were several more matches than what was aired - Heroes reached 4-0 before Villains finally won some points. Also some creative editing regarding Stephanie's shoulder... she hurt it in a match up that was not aired; the round we saw her in was a later round.


Boo! Hiss!

You mean the competition really wasn't as tight as they made it appear?!?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Yeah and at this point he didn't even know if he won his season or not. Although he probably thought he had won.


I suppose that gives him more slack (in my eyes) about being so cocky. He doesn't yet know he lost.

However, he comes off as a total dick. He's not good-looking, not that bright, not that fit. Seems like absolutely nothing special at all.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Boo! Hiss!
> 
> You mean the competition really wasn't as tight as they made it appear?!?


Stephanie hurt her shoulder against the same contestants and then went out and played them again in the match that aired. Pretty tough of her to go back out there again!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> However, he comes off as a total dick. He's not good-looking, not that bright, not that fit. Seems like absolutely nothing special at all.


Don't underestimate Russel when it comes to physical endurance and strength. His greatest contribution to the game of Survivor though is this.

Season 19 spoiler


Spoiler



He assumed that there was an HII at camp and instead of waiting for clues to its location, he took the initiative and searched for it. He found the first HII without a clue, used it at Tribal (when he didn't need to) then found the second HII, again without a clue. He used it at Tribal to tremendous effect. He then found a third HII (with the help of a clue) and went home with it as a souvenir.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> Don't underestimate Russel when it comes to physical endurance and strength. His greatest contribution to the game of Survivor though is this.
> 
> [spoiler removed]


Yeah, that's good play there. Agreed.

Just my first impression wasn't much is all.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> And Sugar is the first to go, and that makes me not unhappy. I'm glad a hardcore players didn't go first. It seems like the players are WAY more prepared for the game than in the first All-Star season.
> 
> This could be a really great season. So far I like both tribes and don't have any real favorites.


 If you need to post who was voted out please put it in spoiler tag or wait a couple of days when most of us have a chance to watch the show. Thanks.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Randy was the one who said to Boston Rob that there was no reason to waste energy to start fire as in 3 days they will eventually get fire. This is a true statement, but I also think it is a stupid statement, especially since his other comments said something about it being impossible to start a fire by rubbing two sticks together. Randy was a moron his season and he still is a moron this season. At least with Coach and Tyson they are entertaining (to me) characters.

Also as far as Russell goes I think he will be in the Final 3 (or 2 whatever it is this year) again. He was a smart player last time and is starting off the same way as last time. I am also sure he probably knows most of the contestants fairly well and how they will think and play the game so that will help. Also he has the largest advantage where he is the only one in the bunch which the group doesn't know how he played. Like skippy said I do wonder how much he can tell about his season and even then I bet you he will spin it and lie like no other.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

omnibus said:


> If you need to post who was voted out please put it in spoiler tag or wait a couple of days when most of us have a chance to watch the show. Thanks.


According to the rules of TCF, untagged spoilers are allowed since the thread has the original air date listed. That informs people to not read the thread if they haven't seen the episode yet.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

omnibus said:


> If you need to post who was voted out please put it in spoiler tag or wait a couple of days when most of us have a chance to watch the show. Thanks.


Seeing how this is about the specific episode and Sugar was voted out in this episode then spoilers are ok. If it was a generic survivor talk (like the Fantasy League) then I would say stuff like that should be spoilerized.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm confused about the time frame. Would the heroes and villains contestants have had time to watch Samoa and learn about Russell's tactics?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

omnibus said:


> I'm confused about the time frame. Would the heroes and villains contestants have had time to watch Samoa and learn about Russell's tactics?


No, H&V started about three weeks after Samoa ended in real-time but before it ever aired on TV. Russell is an unknown to them.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

omnibus said:


> If you need to post who was voted out please put it in spoiler tag or wait a couple of days when most of us have a chance to watch the show. Thanks.


Spoilers are expected here. Your best bet is to avoid the weekly thread until after you've watched the episode.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I would have been pissed if they actually voted Stephanie out. She's attractive anyway but when they popped her shoulder back in.. Awesome.

I think a few people will be on to Russell but they won't worry about him since nobody really knows how he operates. And as Einselen said, he has a huge advantage in that nobody is really "ON" to finding idols without clues like he did last season.

Tyson talking about Colby was funny as hell. He's always good for the one on one camera time. I could do without seeing his challenge swimsuit though.

Very good premier.

Frank


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Randy was the one who said to Boston Rob that there was no reason to waste energy to start fire as in 3 days they will eventually get fire. This is a true statement, but I also think it is a stupid statement, especially since his other comments said something about it being impossible to start a fire by rubbing two sticks together. Randy was a moron his season and he still is a moron this season. At least with Coach and Tyson they are entertaining (to me) characters.
> 
> Also as far as Russell goes I think he will be in the Final 3 (or 2 whatever it is this year) again. He was a smart player last time and is starting off the same way as last time. I am also sure he probably knows most of the contestants fairly well and how they will think and play the game so that will help. Also he has the largest advantage where he is the only one in the bunch which the group doesn't know how he played. Like skippy said I do wonder how much he can tell about his season and even then I bet you he will spin it and lie like no other.


I'm a bit confused why a few people are in this game, unless they just needed to fill the spots.

Courtney might have been a ***** her season, but was she a villain? I certainly don't remember her as a good player, that's for sure.

I don't know Randy -- seems not so great.

I don't recognize several of the women, but at least most are nice eye candy.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

SOOOOOO glad they voted out Sugar. If I could have chosen one player from those 20 to be the first to go, it would be her. Man, did I hate her on her season. Such a whiny drama queen. Anyway,


YCantAngieRead said:


> Does anyone remember from last season-was Russell missing that tooth then? I mean, really. If you've really got millions, fix that thing.


I don't remember if that tooth was gone or not, but it's possible it got damaged due to poor hygiene during Samoa, and he had to have it pulled but didn't have time to get it replaced. He was only home for a couple of weeks.

Which reminds me, I wonder if the producers realized that Russell would have a major advantage over everyone else because none of them had seen him play, so they filled everyone in on his season. That would explain why Parvati and the others caught on to his strategy so quickly. Just speculation.


Jebberwocky! said:


> I won't be sad when he gets the boot - IMO Rupert is one of the most overrated players ever on survivor. I get that I'm in the minority about him but something about him strikes me negatively. Boston Rob OTOH is one of my favorite reality show performers. Making the fire genius - putting Randy (also dislike) in place priceless.


I agree about Rupert. I was a big fan of his in Pearl Islands, but it all stemmed from the first episode where he stole the shoes. After that, he really didn't do much, and then he was a mess on All-Stars. At this point, I think he's very overrated.


Jeeters said:


> Interesting revelations regarding that first reward challenge... It was actually played to 5 points, not just to the 3 we saw. There were several more matches than what was aired - Heroes reached 4-0 before Villains finally won some points. Also some creative editing regarding Stephanie's shoulder... she hurt it in a match up that was not aired; the round we saw her in was a later round.


That makes sense, considering that there were nine lanes for the teams to dig in. It didn't make sense that they only played best of five. I wish they'd have shown us all nine matches (or at least all seven, if that's all there were). That also explains why the Heroes were so cocky after that challenge. I'd like to see many of them get their comeupance.

I like many players on both teams, but some of my favorite players of all time seem to be villains, so that's the team I'll be rooting for overall, at least as long as Russell and Rob and a few others are there.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

omnibus said:


> I'm confused about the time frame. Would the heroes and villains contestants have had time to watch Samoa and learn about Russell's tactics?


Survivor Samoa Taping
Survivor Heroes vs. Villians Taping
Survivor Samoa broadcast
Survivor Samoa Live Finale and Reunion
Survivor Heroes vs. Villians broadcast


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I'm a bit confused why a few people are in this game, unless they just needed to fill the spots.
> 
> Courtney might have been a ***** her season, but was she a villain? I certainly don't remember her as a good player, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


There are certainly a few space fillers. Candace and Danielle seem to be the two that most people point to, but Courtney is another. Obviously they wanted Hatch and couldn't get him out of prison. There are probably a couple others they would have preferred that they couldn't get, so that's why we got the group we have.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> Survivor Samoa Taping
> Survivor Heroes vs. Villians Taping
> Survivor Samoa broadcast
> Survivor Samoa Live Finale and Reunion
> Survivor Heroes vs. Villians broadcast


To be more specific:

Survivor Samoa Taping - Mid June-Late July 2009
Survivor Heroes vs. Villians Taping - Early August-Mid September 2009
Survivor Samoa broadcast - Late September to December 2009
Survivor Samoa Live Finale and Reunion - December 2009
Survivor Heroes vs. Villians broadcast - February to May 2010


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I am really glad Hatch isn't back for this. He was good in the original Survivor, but his All-Stars appearance was not good at all. It was like he came back as a caricature of himself and it didn't work.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't know why, but I've always enjoyed Rupert. He plays a good social game, exactly the opposite of Russell. Or, at least, he has in the episodes I've seen, and I'm not entirely certain I saw both his seasons.

And those who did watch last season know I despise Russell and hope he's gone soon. I can't stand arrogance.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

hearing that they didn't air all of the first challenge, it puts Courtney's (the really skinny blonde) comment "Break her shoulder" in context. If she said that after Stephanie dislocated her shoulder, wow, that's pretty nasty!


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

First challenge - some very gratuitous booty-shots of Amanda. Wow, I think I've paid money to watch videos like that before.

Sugar was an okay decision to vote out, she really doesn't contribute much, but I like her, so I'm kinda sad to see her go. I think Rupert would've been a better decision, but he never even came up. He was a hero in his first season, but on all stars he was worthless, and is looking to be worthless again this season. Plus with his broken toe - forget about it.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> I suppose that gives him more slack (in my eyes) about being so cocky. He doesn't yet know he lost.
> 
> However, he comes off as a total dick. He's not good-looking, not that bright, not that fit. Seems like absolutely nothing special at all.


Most everybody hated Russel at the start of season 19, at the end, most jumped on the Russel bandwagon as he ran circles around his competition. If you continue to watch, and Russel gets toward the end, don't be surprised if you start pulling for him.
*******************************

This will be a hard season to watch, I like so many of the players it's hard to pick a favorite. Ton's of personality out there, both good and bad, to make things interesting. Definitely impossible to pick a favorite tribe at this point.

Random thought - If Amanda makes it to the jury a 3rd time in a row she deserves to win it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Random thought - If Amanda makes it to the jury a 3rd time in a row she deserves to win it.


Not if she performs as poorly in front of the jury as she did the first two times.


----------



## nick1817 (Oct 25, 2005)

The comments by a few of the girls led ME to believe they had seen at least some of Somoa to know Russells game...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

nick1817 said:


> The comments by a few of the girls led ME to believe they had seen at least some of Somoa to know Russells game...


That's why I wonder if the producers sat everyone down and filled them in on Samoa, just to level the playing field. Because it would have been impossible for them to watch Samoa before they started filming HvV.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

omnibus said:


> If you need to post who was voted out please put it in spoiler tag or wait a couple of days when most of us have a chance to watch the show. Thanks.


You have GOT to be kidding.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

nick1817 said:


> The comments by a few of the girls led ME to believe they had seen at least some of Somoa to know Russells game...


I don't know. Parvati is a mastermind and because they've all played the game now multiple times, they are very well versed in observational skills. It can't be all that difficult to put two and two together and come up with the thought that "hey, I was just off with this guy, and now he's off with another person just like he was with me a little bit ago".

Besides - because they don't know Russell, they'll be extra careful and on their guard because they don't have any kind of reference to draw upon who and how he plays.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I don't know. Parvati is a mastermind and because they've all played the game now multiple times, they are very well versed in observational skills. It can't be all that difficult to put two and two together and come up with the thought that "hey, I was just off with this guy, and now he's off with another person just like he was with me a little bit ago".
> 
> Besides - because they don't know Russell, they'll be extra careful and on their guard because they don't have any kind of reference to draw upon who and how he plays.


And since they don't know Russell, but know he has been classified as a villain, they will know he is more devious.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

toddvj said:


> First challenge - some very gratuitous booty-shots of Amanda. Wow, I think I've paid money to watch videos like that before.


as Amanda is one of my all-time Survivor hotties, I had no problem with that at all 

I have no clue who Danielle is...and I've never missed a show of Survivor...

I hate Sugar...this was best case scenario for me...


----------



## nick1817 (Oct 25, 2005)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I don't know. Parvati is a mastermind and because they've all played the game now multiple times, they are very well versed in observational skills. It can't be all that difficult to put two and two together and come up with the thought that "hey, I was just off with this guy, and now he's off with another person just like he was with me a little bit ago".
> 
> Besides - because they don't know Russell, they'll be extra careful and on their guard because they don't have any kind of reference to draw upon who and how he plays.


I can't recall specifically, but it almost seemed like they knew him.

"Oh hey, Russell- big fan of yours from last season!"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> as Amanda is one of my all-time Survivor hotties, I had no problem with that at all
> 
> I have no clue who Danielle is...and I've never missed a show of Survivor...
> 
> I hate Sugar...this was best case scenario for me...


I could have made this exact post, word for word.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

goMO said:


> hearing that they didn't air all of the first challenge, it puts Courtney's (the really skinny blonde) comment "Break her shoulder" in context. If she said that after Stephanie dislocated her shoulder, wow, that's pretty nasty!


That's what I was thinking too. Also, didn't Courtney raise her hand because she thought she shouldn't be on the villian team? "No, I'm not a villian.....her shoulder is injured, go after the shoulder!!!!!"


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Necromancer2006 said:


> You have GOT to be kidding.


 Oh, I see. It was vitally important to post early this morning who got voted out. 

I watched half the show in real time last night, then hit the sack, intending to watch the 2nd half this morning. My computer is off my bedroom and my routine is the check mail and this site first thing in the morning.

Believe it or not knowing Sugar was voted out took a considerable part of the fun out of watching it and all because someone unnecessarily posted it. The rule should be changed in my opinion.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

omnibus said:


> Oh, I see. It was vitally important to post early this morning who got voted out.
> 
> I watched half the show in real time last night, then hit the sack, intending to watch the 2nd half this morning. My computer is off my bedroom and my routine is the check mail and this site first thing in the morning.
> 
> Believe it or not knowing Sugar was voted out took a considerable part of the fun out of watching it and all because someone unnecessarily posted it. The rule should be changed in my opinion.


OK, this is ridiculous. Just like every other thread in the Now Playing forum, if you don't want to know what happened in a particular episode of a show, don't click on the thread for that episode. Seriously, what did you expect to find in the thread discussing this episode?

In all the years I've been following Survivor threads here, this is the first time I've ever seen someone suggest that the name of the person kicked out be posted in spoiler tags. That might be the lamest suggestion I've ever read.

This thread is here for people who have seen the episode to discuss the episode. Why would someone who hasn't seen the episode and doesn't want the results to be spoiled even click on the episode in the first place?


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

omnibus said:


> Oh, I see. It was vitally important to post early this morning who got voted out.
> 
> I watched half the show in real time last night, then hit the sack, intending to watch the 2nd half this morning. My computer is off my bedroom and my routine is the check mail and this site first thing in the morning.
> 
> Believe it or not knowing Sugar was voted out took a considerable part of the fun out of watching it and all because someone unnecessarily posted it. The rule should be changed in my opinion.


The thread is about discussing THIS PARTICULAR EPISODE. If we have to worry about spoilerizing it, than there can be no discussion at all without everything being treated as a spoiler. You may only care about who got voted out, but others would consider knowing Rob created a fire to be a spoiler. Knowing who got injured would be a spoiler. Knowing about the chickens would be a spoiler. Every detail in the show is a spoiler to someone. We can't realistically have the entire thread in spoiler tags, so the obvious rule is, don't read a thread about an episode until you are ready to read about what happened in that episode.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

omnibus said:


> Oh, I see. It was vitally important to post early this morning who got voted out.
> 
> I watched half the show in real time last night, then hit the sack, intending to watch the 2nd half this morning. My computer is off my bedroom and my routine is the check mail and this site first thing in the morning.
> 
> Believe it or not knowing Sugar was voted out took a considerable part of the fun out of watching it and all because someone unnecessarily posted it. The rule should be changed in my opinion.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

omnibus said:


> Oh, I see. It was vitally important to post early this morning who got voted out.
> 
> I watched half the show in real time last night, then hit the sack, intending to watch the 2nd half this morning. My computer is off my bedroom and my routine is the check mail and this site first thing in the morning.
> 
> Believe it or not knowing Sugar was voted out took a considerable part of the fun out of watching it and all because someone unnecessarily posted it. The rule should be changed in my opinion.


For a newcomer to the site, unaware of the rules, I could see how you might have stumbled into this thread and found information you'd rather not have. For someone who joined almost 10 years ago and with over 5k posts I really am at a loss as to how you'd have this point of view.

This is a thread for full discussion of the episode - not a thread for discussion of the episode except for revealing the person voted out so as to not upset those that haven't yet watched the whole show.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

omnibus said:


> Oh, I see. It was vitally important to post early this morning who got voted out.
> 
> I watched half the show in real time last night, then hit the sack, intending to watch the 2nd half this morning. My computer is off my bedroom and my routine is the check mail and this site first thing in the morning.
> 
> Believe it or not knowing Sugar was voted out took a considerable part of the fun out of watching it and all because someone unnecessarily posted it. The rule should be changed in my opinion.


You do know that you don't need to check the thread of a show before you finish watching the show, right? In fact, it would probably benefit you to not check the thread before you're done watching it. If someone had posted something that happened in the 2nd half before you finished watching it, would you want that put in spoiler tags as well? Your new rule should be "don't check Survivor threads until I've watched the entire episode".

"Someone unnecessarily posted it"???

Now I know you have to be joking.

You do know that this is a discussion about the whole entire show's episode (not just the stuff prior to tribal council) right? You really can't come into a thread designed to discuss the episode and expect everything in the show to be spoilerized if you haven't seen it.

I think the spoiler rules here are pretty silly but you've got more than 5000 posts and you've been around since 2001. Surely this isn't the first time you've been in a TV episode thread.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Great first episode. I really wanted to see Coach fall out of that tree though. 

Jeri likes Coach. Coach likes Rob. Too funny 

Jeff's comments during the challenge about Coach having so much experience with a canoe... great stuff. :up:

I'm really looking forward to seeing what happens next week. The previews looked damn scary.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I want to complain about a spoiler too. My complaint is directed at Mark Burnett. When they showed Colby and some other members of the Heroes tribe having problems with Sugar even before the Immunity Challenge, at that point I already knew the Villains would win the IC. I think Mark Burnett should have put that scene in spoiler tags, since it ruined my enjoyment of the rest of the episode.*



*Actually, it enhanced my enjoyment of the episode, because I was so giddy that they were going to be getting rid of Sugar first.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob was really funny in his interview...something along the lines "they should vote me off the first chance they get. [pause]. but they won't" :up:

Jerri was a true "but-her-face" (aka butterface) but she needs to shed a few pounds to reclaim that title!

I am now off to replay minute 22 of the show in slo mo


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Add me to the list of people who are totally baffled at omnibus's reaction to this thread.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

GREAT first episode. Usually the first few weeks are sloooow for me, until I get to know names & faces, but since I can remember most all, there was no learning lag at all. And they did a good job with most of their picks. Agree on Danielle--who is she?

I also think most of the contestants will somewhat change their game. There is a huge difference in playing against the average village idiot, and playing against seasoned, experienced winners (or almost winners).

Hopefully Amanda has worked the bugs out of her final tribal speeches. She has absolutely given away any chance of winning because of her poor performances. Someone even said something at last night's tribal about "good final speech".



omnibus said:


> If you need to post who was voted out please put it in spoiler tag or wait a couple of days when most of us have a chance to watch the show. Thanks.


I can only assume you are joking. If not, *why would you even bother to read a thread for an episode you don't want spoiled*?



DevdogAZ said:


> Which reminds me, I wonder if the producers realized that Russell would have a major advantage over everyone else because none of them had seen him play, so they filled everyone in on his season. That would explain why Parvati and the others caught on to his strategy so quickly. Just speculation.


I'll guess they've said nothing. To anyone. Russell is a complete unknown to these people, other than what *he *tells them.



omnibus said:


> The rule should be changed in my opinion.


To what? Wait 24 hours? 36 hours? No spoilers from previous episodes until two threads later?

Seriously. How would you change it?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> That's why I wonder if the producers sat everyone down and filled them in on Samoa, just to level the playing field. Because it would have been impossible for them to watch Samoa before they started filming HvV.


I totally agree with this because they were making comments like they new exactly what Russell had done. The only way that could happen is if they showed everybody his footage, which makes sense to make it fair for everybody....which is VERY bad news for Russell!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw....Thank you Burnett for casting Amanda for a 3rd time!!!!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Tom was sure right about Cirie. She's already planning to kick off the stronger players again. Tom is directly in her sights. I hate seeing the best players get kicked off so the weaker ones can do well. I hope she fails!!!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

There are a handful of people that I would like to see gone, but I truly hope the next one booted is Cirie. I've seen her play the game twice now, and I don't want to see people make all the same stupid moves again keeping her there.

All due respect to Boston Rob, but they need to get rid of Cirie first, but the didn't (and unfortuately, probably won't soon).


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> btw....Thank you Burnett for casting Amanda for a 3rd time!!!!


Definitely this!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> That's why I wonder if the producers sat everyone down and filled them in on Samoa, just to level the playing field. Because it would have been impossible for them to watch Samoa before they started filming HvV.





pmyers said:


> I totally agree with this because they were making comments like they new exactly what Russell had done. The only way that could happen is if they showed everybody his footage, which makes sense to make it fair for everybody....which is VERY bad news for Russell!


This 20th Season would have been done filming by the 19th Season Finale Reunion Show. Why wouldn't the producers have given the current cast a sneak-peek at the 19th Season episodes before they went to air on Network TV? It just seems obvious to me that this is how the current cast can be up-to-date with Russell and his antics.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

omnibus said:


> Believe it or not knowing Sugar was voted out took a considerable part of the fun out of watching it and all because someone unnecessarily posted it. The rule should be changed in my opinion.


The rules here are pretty clear and if followed, it's very easy to avoid spoilers. This rule has been here as long as you have, Omni, so I'm really shocked an old-timer is complaining about it. This is the official episode discussion and anything that happens IN the show is fair game. Don't read it until you've watched the show.

Anything that happens in the previews of next week will be spoiler tagged. Those rules will never change or this forum won't work.

Anyway, this discussion is over now, let's not derail the thread any further. If you have questions, PM me.

As for the previews:



Spoiler



I sure hope I didn't see Boston Rob go down permanently. It definitely look frightening.



I think Russel, cocky as he is, is tied with Boston Rob as my all-time favorite player. Both of them have superior skills in assessing the interations of the others and manipulating situations, but I think that Russ takes this game extremely seriously. He really believes the title of "Sole Survivor" is meaningful and for that reason, I hope he wins. He's played harder than anybody ever has. His season was my all-time favorite.

His tooth was the same last year. I noticed he often kept his mouth closed.

I don't believe the other contestants know how he played and I don't think it's necessary to level the playing field. I'll bet they all haven't seen every season of Survivor either. I've seen every episode - in fact, I got my first TiVo for the first season of Survivor so I wouldn't miss any, and even I don't remember all off these people. 

I think Sugar was a good choice for first out. I remember her constant crying from last year but I do know she engineered a nice twist to the game. I also thought it was smart of JT and Tom to align because they were both previous winners. It's a good strategy but we'll see if it sticks.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

getreal said:


> This 20th Season would have been done filming by the 19th Season Finale Reunion Show. Why wouldn't the producers have given the current cast a sneak-peek at the 19th Season episodes before they went to air on Network TV? It just seems obvious to me that this is how the current cast can be up-to-date with Russell and his antics.


As I posted above, this season (S20) was finished filming (early to mid September) before S19 even began airing (September 17, 2009).

It's possible that the producers could have showed clips of S19 to these players, or simply given them a short narration of how the season went and why Russell was deemed worthy to be included in this season. Or it's also just as possible that they didn't interfere at all, and Russell is a completely clean slate to the rest of the players this season.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

justapixel said:


> As for the previews:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I'm not a health care professional, but that sure looked like dehydration to me. I'm not sure if Medical goes to the point of hanging some saline and putting him back in the game, or if they take a more 'hands off', drink plenty of water approach. I'd hate to see him go this soon.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I never had much respect for Pavrty but the way she sniffed out Russell was pretty darn impressive...

and you can clearly tell that I do not belong to the camp of those who think everyone was "briefed" on Russell's game...

I don't think Russell's game will work this time...and I do LOVE Russell...these players are WAY too sophisticated to fall for this "making an alliance with everyone" ploy...he will have to adjust quickly...and I'm sure he will...


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Anubys said:


> I never had much respect for Pavrty but the way she sniffed out Russell was pretty darn impressive...
> 
> and you can clearly tell that I do not belong to the camp of those who think everyone was "briefed" on Russell's game...
> 
> I don't think Russell's game will work this time...and I do LOVE Russell...these players are WAY too sophisticated to fall for this "making an alliance with everyone" ploy...he will have to adjust quickly...and I'm sure he will...


Same thoughts here, they would not have "briefed" them just to wait and see if Russell could work his magic again...I'm rooting for the Villains so far, but Stephanie was a favorite and she is just tough as nails...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

What Survivor needs to do to get me to watch:

1. Have a version called "Villains vs. Villains."
2. Ship them to Pitcairn Island.
3. Set up remote-controlled cameras.
4. Strip them naked.
5. Leave them there to rot.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> What Survivor needs to do to get me to watch:
> 
> 1. Have a version called "Villains vs. Villains."
> 2. Ship them to Pitcairn Island.
> ...


So go start your own thread discussing this season of Survivor with other people who don't watch the show. 

As I think Boston Rob already stated. Sooner or later, the heroes will need to become villains anyway.

Almost all of the heroes have already discussed blindsiding their own. Part of the game.

Frank


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Re: Russel:


uncdrew said:


> Just my first impression wasn't much is all.


Yeah, that's _everyone's_ first impression. That's (one big reason) why he did so well last time. Everyone underestimated him. That being said, I don't think he's a match for this group.

Still think Boston Rob is the best all-around player, and he is darn entertaining as well. I hope he stays for a long time.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> What Survivor needs to do to get me to watch:
> 
> 1. Have a version called "Villains vs. Villains."
> 2. Ship them to Pitcairn Island.
> ...


Now, THIS is a thread-crap. :down:

Also off-topic - I see some people spell Russell with two Ls and some with one. I always did two, but changed it to one because people here kept doing it and I figured they knew more than me.

But, Jeff in his blog uses two Ls and Russell's website he set up has two, as does his facebook page.

Where why is the one L in use here?

For those interested, you can see the webpage he set up, with the photo of his missing tooth here:

http://www.russellgotscrewed.com/

Obnoxious music plays on loading, turn it off in upper right corner.

As far as I could determine from internet stalking last year - Russell was no millionaire. He doesn't own an oil company - he owns a marine towing company. When I first found it, it said his company had made about 100k and had 5 employees (going from memory). Not exactly millionaire material.. Later in the season it said 2 mil, so somehow - it got changed.  His family has posted online and said he lives in a trailor.

Whatever, I still think he's a Survivor genius.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

here is Russell's facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref=sgm&id=100000450583428


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I never had much respect for Pavrty but the way she sniffed out Russell was pretty darn impressive...
> 
> and you can clearly tell that I do not belong to the camp of those who think everyone was "briefed" on Russell's game...
> 
> I don't think Russell's game will work this time...and I do LOVE Russell...these players are WAY too sophisticated to fall for this "making an alliance with everyone" ploy...he will have to adjust quickly...and I'm sure he will...


Pavrty wasn't that impressive. She did exactly what anyone who knows the game would do. And "make an alliance with everyone" isn't all that brilliant either. I'm a little disappointed in your comments Anubys. You star struck or something?

I don't like Boston Rob. Hope he's out next week.


----------



## zync (Feb 22, 2003)

omnibus said:


> If you need to post who was voted out please put it in spoiler tag or wait a couple of days when most of us have a chance to watch the show. Thanks.


That's not how spoilers work in these forums. Anything shown in this episode is fair game.

Edit: But now I see several people have already pointed this out to you.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Pavrty wasn't that impressive. She did exactly what anyone who knows the game would do. And "make an alliance with everyone" isn't all that brilliant either. I'm a little disappointed in your comments Anubys. You star struck or something?
> 
> I don't like Boston Rob. Hope he's out next week.


you didn't see last season...Russell played a fantastic game...as good as Boston Rob in the all-star season when he got the girl and her million 

and yeah, maybe I was a little too effusive in my praise of Pavrty...it's just that I always thought of her as one of those really dumb people who THINK they're smart because they're lucky and pretty...it was the first time I saw her actually make an intelligent observation!


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

justapixel said:


> Where why is the one L in use here?
> 
> His family has posted online and said he lives in a trailor.


Why do people in here use an o in trailer rather than the e?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> Why do people in here use an o in trailer rather than the e?


I see what you did there.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I found an interview with Parvati, and here is what she says about what they knew about Russell:



Spoiler



Interestingly, Russell Hantz, the consummate villain from season 19, was an unknown quantity to the other 19 contestants when he showed up because nobody had seen the new season yet. "I thought he was a staff member at first," Parvati said. She said she thinks the very fact he was an unknown was a "huge advantage, especially watching his season now. People once they got there were already pointing out threats. We had no idea who he was."


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Most everybody hated Russel at the start of season 19, at the end, most jumped on the Russel bandwagon as he ran circles around his competition. If you continue to watch, and Russel gets toward the end, don't be surprised if you start pulling for him.
> *******************************


Sooooo true!! I *hated* Russell at the beginning of the last season. Seriously. Could not STAND him being on my television screen.

By the end, I had to hand it to the guy....he was definitely a great player of the game and I was hoping he would be the winner.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Pavrty wasn't that impressive. She did exactly what anyone who knows the game would do. And "make an alliance with everyone" isn't all that brilliant either. I'm a little disappointed in your comments Anubys. You star struck or something?
> 
> I don't like Boston Rob. Hope he's out next week.


You need to watch last season. Russell was brilliant and that's pretty much what he did. Juggling everybody you have an alliance with and not having them find out about each other is pretty brilliant.

That said, he's on a team called "Villains". Sort of gives away the fact that he might be a bit dishonest.

Boston Rob has to stay. If you want a bunch of heroes boring each other and the audience, why did you start watching this year? It will be horrible.

Frank


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

fmowry said:


> You need to watch last season. Russell was brilliant and that's pretty much what he did. Juggling everybody you have an alliance with and not having them find out about each other is pretty brilliant.
> 
> That said, he's on a team called "Villains". Sort of gives away the fact that he might be a bit dishonest.
> 
> ...




Heroes aren't boring me at all.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> Sooooo true!! I *hated* Russell at the beginning of the last season. Seriously. Could not STAND him being on my television screen.
> 
> By the end, I had to hand it to the guy....he was definitely a great player of the game and I was hoping he would be the winner.


I hated Russell all last season and, no, I never changed my opinion. Nothing made me happier than seeing his smug attitude get taken down by losing to Natalie. His pathetic attitude since losing S19 has just cemented my dislike of him. I will be celebrating his eventual lose in S20.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Why do ppl keep referring to Cirie as a weak player?? I think strat wise she is on par with ANY of the greats. And that is why Tom and others are fearful of her (there is even a vid that Dalton put up in Jan that someone identified Cirie as the number one threat).

She isn't a floater like others have been. She is very active in the scheming and plotting. Heck she pretty much came up with that whole "get him to give up immunity necklace" ploy that led to arguably the dumbest move in Survivor history.

Cirie isn't physically gifted like a James or Stephanie but she tries hard and would run circles around most of this cast in the mental aspect of the game. Give credit to where credit is due.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Snappa77 said:


> Why do ppl keep referring to Cirie as a weak player??


 I don't see any reference to her as a weak player here in this thread.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I totally agree with this because they were making comments like they new exactly what Russell had done. The only way that could happen is if they showed everybody his footage, which makes sense to make it fair for everybody....which is VERY bad news for Russell!


I disagree, unless footage was available on everyone for the participants to see. Just showing Russell's footage puts it to fresh in everyone's mind.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

brianric said:


> I disagree, unless footage was available on everyone for the participants to see. Just showing Russell's footage puts it to fresh in everyone's mind.


If they had a a chance to watch the season it would be fresh in everyone's minds as well. Randy, James, Amanda, etc. are a lot more fresh in people's minds then say Jerri and Colby.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

In regards to Parvati catching on to Russell, remember that this is 3 days worth of footage from multiple cameras editing down to the two hours that aired. It wouldn't surprise me if maybe at first Parvati first said to the camera "I just setup a final 2 alliance with Russell". Then later in the day she said something like, "I may just be really paranoid but ... I don't trust Russell and I am sure he is saying the same thing to everyone else that he said to me." and of course MB and Co cut out the first I may just be really paranoid part. I also wouldn't be surprised if she caught on to Russell and that is all she said and doesn't trust him. You get my point though that MB and Co have been doing this for 10 years, 20 seasons. I think they know how to edit the show to make it more interesting to the viewer (like for example making the first Reward first to 3 and having it tied up a few times)


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> Pavrty wasn't that impressive. She did exactly what anyone who knows the game would do. And "make an alliance with everyone" isn't all that brilliant either. I'm a little disappointed in your comments Anubys. You star struck or something?


Russell's strength was not in making an alliance with everyone, but in identifying who was not falling for it. Lots of people saw right through him, but they were the first to go. People who followed him, and those who were happy voting for anyone that wasn't them voted out all the threats to Russell early on.

The interesting thing to see next week is whether Russell was fooled by Pavarti or if he targets her.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

nick1817 said:


> I can't recall specifically, but it almost seemed like they knew him.
> 
> "Oh hey, Russell- big fan of yours from last season!"


Excellent strategy to make Russell think that they are watching for his tricks!:up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Heroes aren't boring me at all.


Agreed.

And just to give you a counterpoint on Russell, I think he made some smart moves last season, but also several really stupid ones. He can't play a social game to save his life. Add to that that he's a total jackwad, and not EVERYBODY jumped on the bandwagon. I certainly didn't. And won't.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

KyleLC said:


> I don't see any reference to her as a weak player here in this thread.


I think she's kind of weak, but haven't stated it here (yet).

I think to be considered strong you really have to have all facets of your game going. And personally I think her being no competition athletically helps her stick around more, not her game play.

Her mental game doesn't really impress me more than anyone else's (on this season's show).


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rosincrans said:


> Russell's strength was not in making an alliance with everyone, but in identifying who was not falling for it. Lots of people saw right through him, but they were the first to go. People who followed him, and those who were happy voting for anyone that wasn't them voted out all the threats to Russell early on.
> 
> The interesting thing to see next week is whether Russell was fooled by Pavarti or if he targets her.


Yes, that is a skill if he knew who fell for it and who didn't. Agreed.

So did Russell really play the game well or just play hard and get a bit lucky? Seems in all these games there's a lot more luck than any of us admit or talk about.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> So did Russell really play the game well or just play hard and get a bit lucky? Seems in all these games there's a lot more luck than any of us admit or talk about.


I don't much like Russell and I think he's more full of himself than is warranted, but he really did play the game well... spoilers from the last season:


Spoiler



His tribe went into the game with 4 players to the other tribe's 8 or 9 (forget which), and due almost exclusively to Russell's gameplay (he did have one critical assist right after the merge from another member of his tribe) and tenacity, they voted out every single member of the other tribe except one before they lost any of their own four. The only reason they lost that one was because the last of the opposing tribe won individual immunity.


It was, really, pretty impressive. And I don't remember it being much due to luck.


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

To all the people who keep speculating on whether the survivors were shown clips from Russell's season or whether they were told anything about his season, etc., they knew NOTHING. The only things they knew about Russell's season is what Jeff said to them when the first hit the beach and what Russell himself may have decide to tell them about it.

On another forum I participate in there is someone who works on post-production for the show and he has confirmed this several times recently. From the other forum:



> Season 20 was shot 3 weeks after 19, and the cast was not informed about Russell. The only clue they got was from Probst when they landed on the beach, and he said something like the most notorious player ever.


Chris
[email protected]


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> Yes, that is a skill if he knew who fell for it and who didn't. Agreed.
> 
> So did Russell really play the game well or just play hard and get a bit lucky? Seems in all these games there's a lot more luck than any of us admit or talk about.


He played the game brilliantly. Not much luck involved - he did things no other Survivor had done before and never stopped working. He ran the game and picked the right people to help him. Even when they KNEW they should vote him out, and had the opportunity, they didn't. I sat there with my mouth open at that point - he had amazing power over those he chose to go to the end, for no other reason than the sheer force of his personality.

He should have won the game. The only reason he didn't was because the survivors voted for the weak hanger-on, under the radar girl (she even admitted it) rather than a strong player like him. He outwitted them past the point that they could take it and they gave it to the weak one. (And, Jeff asked if the vote had been held at a later date, would they have voted for Russell and they all said yes. Once the heat of the moment was over, they realized how well he playhed.) Should he make it to the final two, he'll have different people on the jury who will respect hard gameplay.

I can see why people don't like Russell - he's arrogant. But he backed it up last season 100%. And, he's arrogant because he really believes this game is important. Others are there for the fun, the adventure, psychological gameplay, love of the outdoors, winning a million dollars, or to get on TV. But, Russell really, really wants to win the game for the title and I think he'd do it if there was no prize. He is a single-focus character and very interesting (to me).

If last seasons is out on DVD I would recommend it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

crowtoo said:


> To all the people who keep speculating on whether the survivors were shown clips from Russell's season or whether they were told anything about his season, etc., they knew NOTHING. The only things they knew about Russell's season is what Jeff said to them when the first hit the beach and what Russell himself may have decide to tell them about it.
> 
> On another forum I participate in there is someone who works on post-production for the show and he has confirmed this several times recently. From the other forum:
> 
> ...


The reason people (like myself) think they were shown clips was that there were very specific comments made by Paverty (and others) like "I can't believe I'm playing against somebody like Russell" or something like that that really makes zero sense if nobody knows who he is or anything about him. Maybe they were just hamming it up for the cameras /shrug


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

justapixel said:


> He played the game brilliantly...


everything that JAP said...

plus: they had a period of days (4 or 5?) where it rained constantly...torrential downpour that never let up...everyone just went into a shell, freezing, shivering, crying, ...etc.

their minds just went...almost everyone wanted to quit.

Russell? he just laughed about it...he loved every second of it...his will was so strong that he refused to let it bother him, so it didn't...

he talked a huge game...and he backed it up every second...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

If we're going to make a point to spell Russell's name correctly, can we please spell Parvati (not Parverty or Pavrty) correctly, too?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Anubys said:


> everything that JAP said...
> 
> plus: they had a period of days (4 or 5?) where it rained constantly...torrential downpour that never let up...everyone just went into a shell, freezing, shivering, crying, ...etc.
> 
> ...


Yep. You're allowed to be a tool if you can back up what you say. And Russell did everything he said he'd do and more. The way he handled the conditions out there was nothing short of amazing. That had to be one of the most miserable locations they've had yet.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Also last Season Russell was thinking game from the very moment he was on the screen (and probably before that) until the very last vote of the final TC. Even during the merge feast, reward trips, rain, etc. he was in the game where others may have been relaxing or taking a break from it. Something just as simple as looking for HII w/o clues was amazing as no one ever thought to try that before in the previous 18 seasons (though not all 18 had HII). With that said I was shocked to see him not looking this time, maybe he is and it just didn't make the cut as he didn't find one. Maybe there is no HII this year or maybe it is at an off location in which we will learn about next week. If it is an off location next week how great would it be if Russell was the first one sent to "exile". Little would the members know this would be a bad move as many probably think finding the Idol based off of one clue is near impossible.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

pmyers said:


> The reason people (like myself) think they were shown clips was that there were very specific comments made by Paverty (and others) like "I can't believe I'm playing against somebody like Russell" or something like that that really makes zero sense if nobody knows who he is or anything about him. Maybe they were just hamming it up for the cameras /shrug


That plus when they first hit the beach, Manthey came up and hugged Russell like she knew (and maybe respected) him. I mentioned that to my wife and we wondered at that time, less than five minutes into the show, if the others had seen Russell's season. And that was before Jeff had given his opening speech I think. Later when Pavarti seemed like she was on to him, the idea that she had seen his game play was reinforced for me.

So I'm surprised, but happy to learn, that they weren't aware of him.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laria said:


> If we're going to make a point to spell Russell's name correctly, can we please spell Parvati (not Parverty or Pavrty) correctly, too?


Thank you!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Einselen said:


> If it is an off location next week how great would it be if Russell was the first one sent to "exile". Little would the members know this would be a bad move as many probably think finding the Idol based off of one clue is near impossible.


I noticed in the challenge that Russell was the one who found the bag in the sand too. He's is _really_ good at finding stuff.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

appleye1 said:


> That plus when they first hit the beach, Manthey came up and hugged Russell like she knew (and maybe respected) him.


Maybe it was a "yay we're here, and I don't remember you but let's hug!" situation like I probably would have had with Danielle and Candice.  I still can't remember anything about them.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

laria said:


> If we're going to make a point to spell Russell's name correctly, can we please spell Parvati (not Parverty or Pavrty) correctly, too?


I think what we're trying to do is figure out how her parents MEANT to spell it


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Einselen said:


> With that said I was shocked to see him not looking this time, maybe he is and it just didn't make the cut as he didn't find one.


In the back of my mind I was thinking about whether he would be looking right away, but between the challenges, getting fire and getting shelter at camp (which they showed a lot of footage or Russell dragging logs), I just figured there really wasn't a lot of time for that yet.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> In the back of my mind I was thinking about whether he would be looking right away, but between the challenges, getting fire and getting shelter at camp (which they showed a lot of footage or Russell dragging logs), I just figured there really wasn't a lot of time for that yet.


I wonder if the producers have decided to not hide it near camp so he (or someone else) cannot do that again.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> After himself, yeah.
> 
> He LOVES coach.
> 
> Personally, I think coach is part dork, part tool. Tork.


half dork, half tool, half egomaniac. He's 1.5 of any normal person.

Mostly, he's just a lying fool.

Rob and fire was awesome.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

While I agree Russell is a good player, I disagree that he is all that and has the right to be with his mouth. Why? Editing. CBS sold it and most of us bought it the first season he was on Samoa. I hated him at first, then as time wore on and the editing made him seem better, I bought it too. The reunion reminded me of why I didn't care for him much. CBS needs someone to sell the show besides Probst and they want a standout. They wanted Russell and ran with him. I still believe the reason he was so pissed at the reunion was that he lost again. As good as he is at one aspect of the game, manipulating people, he isn't really that good at all of it, especially the other side of socializing in a positive way. He really is an easy read and Parvati is perceptive.

I am hopeful the focus won't be on Russell as much this season and it certainly seems it doesn't need to be.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

An interesting tidbit about Coach - he lives on NorCal, where I do. Our local newspaper just did a feature on him. Had nothing to do with Survivor, but because he set up a very successful Orchestra in that town, using community members, not professional musicians. It is apparently thriving.

He may be a liar and I certainly didn't believe a word out of his mouth - but not about that.

http://www.sacbee.com/music/story/2295695.html

Yes, editing is extremely important in Survivor as well as any reality show. I never for a second thought they'd give the Survivor's a heads-up about Russell - because in the first place, they don't care about "fairness." You can't be fair anyway in a game like this, and because it's more interesting if they don't. Plus, any of the comments made by Jerri or anybody could be innocent. The hug mentioned above - she could have hugged anybody and everybody, saying "great job" (meaning getting on the show) and they show that without context so you assume what you want according to your preconceived ideas.)

I'm not even sure Russell was as obnoxious to the other survivors as we saw. Remember, everything he said was done to the cameras in the confessional - not to their faces. There were several times when his alliance was set on getting rid of people that weren't his choice and he let them win.

I think some of his expression of disappointment at the finale was due to the fact that he'd just come back from his second Survivor in a row. He had to have been exhausted, no matter how far he got. And, if he got to the end, he was pretty much in the wilderness for 90 days. Long time to be away from wife and kids.

Anyway, I obviously find him interesting. I'll be disappointed if he goes early but I know many will be glad


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I think Russselll is an awesome character and I really enjoyed watching him last season.

For some reason, though...I'm worried that they'll embarrass him in the edit, rather than reward him.

I don't know many of these people since I only started watching again last season, since season 3 I think....but I was happy to see that JT had some of the dark in him.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

justapixel said:


> eld at a later date, would they have voted for Russell and they all said yes. Once the heat of the moment was over, they realized how well he playhed.)


I would find it interesting if they actually allowed them to vote a second time, in the blind, before the reunion to find out. I think it might also be interesting to only let them vote at the reunion but I think Burnett would not do either.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> I wonder if the producers have decided to not hide it near camp so he (or someone else) cannot do that again.


you're all assuming there is an II this season...that is probably true, but may not be!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Anubys said:


> you're all assuming there is an II this season...that is probably true, but may not be!


Yes, I am assuming that. They have had it in some form or another since they introduced it, haven't they?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Yes, I am assuming that. They have had it in some form or another since they introduced it, haven't they?


I'm hoping they introduce a new twist this season...especially given how really good this cast is (strategy-wise)...this would be the perfect time to throw something unexpected at them...

after all, the exile island concept was eventually abandoned...


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I think what we're trying to do is figure out how her parents MEANT to spell it


Parvati is a Hindu goddess.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I think what we're trying to do is figure out how her parents MEANT to spell it


They probably meant to spell it "Parvati".


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

laria said:


> They probably meant to spell it "Parvati".


I was just making a silly joke since it's an unusual name


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, I had forgotten how annoying some of the Villains were, and how much I disliked some of them.  And daaaaay-um, Colby still looks great. I had forgotten. 

I can't believe the first challenge...what is the rest of the season's challenges going to look like? 

If you haven't read Jeff's blog, you really should. He has some great insight, thoughts, and it's fun to read.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I was just making a silly joke since it's an unusual name


Well, it's unusual in the United States, anyway. It's extremely common in India.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Rupert had the same advantage as Russell now back when he was in All-Stars, which was shot right after Pearl Island. Rupert came in 4th place.

Since his strategy was unknown, I wonder if Russell did the same "gathering of the girls and make them his *****es". We saw him with two, but not the other three. Could be just editing.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I can't stand Rupert this time around, his act has gotten very old. 

Stephanie is as gorgeous as ever, tough too.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

justapixel said:


> I think some of his expression of disappointment at the finale was due to the fact that he'd just come back from his second Survivor in a row. He had to have been exhausted, no matter how far he got. And, if he got to the end, he was pretty much in the wilderness for 90 days. Long time to be away from wife and kids.


Filming on HvV ended in mid-September and the Samoa live reunion show was in December. He'd been home for nearly three months.


IJustLikeTivo said:


> I would find it interesting if they actually allowed them to vote a second time, in the blind, before the reunion to find out. I think it might also be interesting to only let them vote at the reunion but I think Burnett would not do either.


That would never happen, because then the way the players were edited for the TV show would actually have some bearing on the results. As it is right now, the players vote based on what they see at camp and what they experience, but they're not privy to what the players say during their face-to-face confessionals. But if they started letting the players vote after having watched the season, then people could complain that their quotes were aired out of context, or that they only aired the bad stuff they said, that they got an unfair edit, etc. 


Anubys said:


> you're all assuming there is an II this season...that is probably true, but may not be!


I sure hope there is. The II has been largely irrelevant for several seasons, until Russell made it relevant again last season and actually used it to save his ass. I think MB and co. would be crazy not to keep that element in play. It makes for such great drama if it's used properly.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I would like to take IJustLikeTivo's idea and have the cast do a what if vote at the reunion before the official results are read. Now this wouldn't be the official vote but just seeing how the players feel after cooling off and then seeing the edited show. Would be interesting to see how much editing could effect the end results.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

JFriday said:


> Stephanie is as gorgeous as ever, tough too.


I hate her eyebrows.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

The Flush said:


> I hate her eyebrows.


Ditto. And that's why Amanada's so hot. Great eyebrows! (well, along with everything else)


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

I think Russell will be the first villain voted out (unless he finds a HII).

He is an unknown quantity to the rest of the tribe. In Survivor, being unknown or unstable usually gets you voted out pretty quickly. Sometimes it's better to keep someone who is solidly against you because you can plan around them. Any time you have someone who you don't know how they will vote, planning is much tougher.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

stark said:


> I think Russell will be the first villain voted out (unless he finds a HII).
> 
> He is an unknown quantity to the rest of the tribe. In Survivor, being unknown or unstable usually gets you voted out pretty quickly. Sometimes it's better to keep someone who is solidly against you because you can plan around them. Any time you have someone who you don't know how they will vote, planning is much tougher.


This early in the game they might vote of Randy because he's annoying. Surprisingly, Russell could fly under the radar if he doesn't make too many waves early. There aren't many physical threats in the guys on the villain side. They might want to keep Russell for strength to offset some of the stronger Heroes.

Frank


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> That would never happen, because then the way the players were edited for the TV show would actually have some bearing on the results. As it is right now, the players vote based on what they see at camp and what they experience, but they're not privy to what the players say during their face-to-face confessionals. But if they started letting the players vote after having watched the season, then people could complain that their quotes were aired out of context, or that they only aired the bad stuff they said, that they got an unfair edit, etc.


I should have been clearer. I proposed two ideas the first was to vote later but before it aired. That would allow them to process what happened a bit more and take some of the emotion out of the vote. I agree they wouldn't do it but I'd find the vote interesting and more scientific than Jeff's show of hands vote at the reunion where everyone lies cause the vote is public.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

The Flush said:


> I hate her eyebrows.


She has eyebrows? 

Seriously, doesn't detract for me. She's so athletic and attractive which is quite the turn on, especially since she seems quite smart as well, the trifecta. Amanda, is quite the biscuit as well and nearly on par.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I remember reading that the other contestants were shown a version of the season that Russell was on so that he wouldnt' be the only one that no one knew. So they do know who he is.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Magister said:


> I remember reading that the other contestants were shown a version of the season that Russell was on so that he wouldnt' be the only one that no one knew. So they do know who he is.


You're going to have to come up with a link to back that up, because there's been other data that contradicts.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I should have been clearer. I proposed two ideas the first was to vote later but before it aired. That would allow them to process what happened a bit more and take some of the emotion out of the vote. I agree they wouldn't do it but I'd find the vote interesting and more scientific than Jeff's show of hands vote at the reunion where everyone lies cause the vote is public.


Yeah, I agree with that. However, taking emotion out of it is exactly what MB and Co. don't want. Having emotion be part of the equation makes for more interesting TV, which is why they put all these jury members at Ponderosa together and let them bicker and ***** and stir up each others' emotions.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

stark said:


> I think Russell will be the first villain voted out (unless he finds a HII).
> 
> He is an unknown quantity to the rest of the tribe. In Survivor, being unknown or unstable usually gets you voted out pretty quickly. Sometimes it's better to keep someone who is solidly against you because you can plan around them. Any time you have someone who you don't know how they will vote, planning is much tougher.


This is an interesting point. The other Villains surely realize that Russell was on the latest Survivor, the only one they haven't seen (assuming they all still watch each season?). And the fact he made this reunion season means he did well. And the fact he is on the Villians means he did well by doing bad. So some might come to the reasonable conclusion that Russell is a dangerous unknown.

OTOH, they got so many dangerous knowns, they may have to put off Russell for a few weeks.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

Coach did blog about Russell in the first Samoa and if you read between the lines, IMO you can tell it was after the fact of being with him in Heroes and Villians, but he couldn't reveal much.

Here is one quote from it:

"Russell, the little gnome: Lascivious, licentious and loathsome. But I wanted to say BRAVO. Well done in finding the idols. Great job. I say this because Im having so much fun kicking your butt every week in my blog and I know your ego maniac self is reading every word of it. You are drawn in to everything that I am and you are not and the eloquence that permeates from every fiery breath that I take. So thank you for sticking around so I can continue to lambast you with adjectives that you have to look up their meaning to comprehend."

It seems to me he is commenting on someone who he not only has watched, but who is has actually been with as COach's competitive nature is an obvious read.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

stark said:


> I think Russell will be the first villain voted out (unless he finds a HII).
> 
> He is an unknown quantity to the rest of the tribe. In Survivor, being unknown or unstable usually gets you voted out pretty quickly. Sometimes it's better to keep someone who is solidly against you because you can plan around them. Any time you have someone who you don't know how they will vote, planning is much tougher.





fmowry said:


> This early in the game they might vote of Randy because he's annoying. Surprisingly, Russell could fly under the radar if he doesn't make too many waves early. There aren't many physical threats in the guys on the villain side. They might want to keep Russell for strength to offset some of the stronger Heroes.
> 
> Frank


I'm going to bet that the first one voted out of the Villians will be Courtney. She isn't a threat physically or mentally, but she's also not going to be good at challenges. The Villians, I think more than the Heroes, will stick with the strongest knowing that if they go with numbers, whereas the Heroes will think about eliminating threats over keeping a strong tribe.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

Anubys said:


> I never had much respect for Pavrty but the way she sniffed out Russell was pretty darn impressive...
> 
> and you can clearly tell that I do not belong to the camp of those who think everyone was "briefed" on Russell's game...
> 
> I don't think Russell's game will work this time...and I do LOVE Russell...these players are WAY too sophisticated to fall for this "making an alliance with everyone" ploy...he will have to adjust quickly...and I'm sure he will...


Maybe it was the editing, but he seemed to go to the girls first again. These are not the "dumb a$$ girls" (his words remember) he manipulated last time. I'm sure Parvati isn't the only one who has seen through him. And she seems to be keeping it to herself so she'll avoid his "get rid of anybody who's against me" system.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Pure speculation on my part but I wonder if one of the reasons that Russell really was upset at losing his season was because he got bounced early in this one and needed the reassurance that he was as good as he thought he was. Guess we'll find out sooner or later.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

Azlen said:


> Pure speculation on my part but I wonder if one of the reasons that Russell really was upset at losing his season was because he got bounced early in this one and needed the reassurance that he was as good as he thought he was. Guess we'll find out sooner or later.


There are many of us who believe the same. It just doesn't seem like he could be that pissed unless he lost again either getting bumped early as you suggest or losing in the final three/two.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I still think he's pissed because the jury were idiots and he got robbed.

That's not to say I have any guess how far he'll go in this game.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> I still think he's pissed because the jury were idiots and he got robbed.
> 
> That's not to say I have any guess how far he'll go in this game.


Watch the final/reunion again. He was in a pissed off mood right from the start.

(Oh, and he didn't get robbed.  )


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> Watch the final/reunion again. He was in a pissed off mood right from the start.
> 
> (Oh, and he didn't get robbed.  )


Who did he lose to? You probably don't remember her name. I don't.

Robbed! 

He was pissed because all of the idiots he dominated the whole time couldn't give credit where credit is due. It's like going out with your new girlfriend and running into your old girlfriend. The old one ends up talking bad about you after you are gone because she can't have you anymore, is spiteful and jealous.

Frank


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

TriBruin said:


> Watch the final/reunion again. He was in a pissed off mood right from the start.


So? I think he knew he'd lost before the vote was read.



> (Oh, and he didn't get robbed.  )


Did too!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I can't predict when Russell will get voted out, but I think the show will be a lot less interesting when he is. Notice how much mention he's getting in this thread. 

I hope it's later rather than earlier.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Who did he lose to? You probably don't remember her name. I don't.
> 
> Robbed!


Natalie (and no I didn't look that up!)



> He was pissed because all of the idiots he dominated the whole time couldn't give credit where credit is due. It's like going out with your new girlfriend and running into your old girlfriend. The old one ends up talking bad about you after you are gone because she can't have you anymore, is spiteful and jealous.
> 
> Frank


He may have had a right to be pissed, but he did NOT play a complete game. He failed miserably with the social game. He completely discounted people's feelings. The best players understand the juries and play to their feelings. Russell just rubbed their face in it. I wouldn't have awarded him a million dollars either.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> He may have had a right to be pissed, but he did NOT play a complete game. He failed miserably with the social game. He completely discounted people's feelings. The best players understand the juries and play to their feelings. Russell just rubbed their face in it. I wouldn't have awarded him a million dollars either.


I agree 100% with that opinion.

Diane


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Argh! Could we please not rehash that argument in the new season thread??? I'm sure the old one is still around here someplace.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> Argh! Could we please not rehash that argument in the new season thread??? I'm sure the old one is still around here someplace.


I agree. Enough already.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> Argh! Could we please not rehash that argument in the new season thread??? I'm sure the old one is still around here someplace.


Sure, but ten to one we are going to hear it again all through the season and at the reunion. We already are hearing from him claiming he is the best in the first episode. And someone will be bringing that discussion up again when he does, count on it. And yes it is us here typing, but it is Russell that is fomenting that type of reaction from bloggers.

Blame Russell, not us. 

Moving along....till it gets brought up again.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Did anyone catch "Surviving Survivor"? Russ and Hatch sat down together, and Hatch owned him at the end with a comment like "How can you be the greatest player? You didn't win!"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> Did anyone catch "Surviving Survivor"? Russ and Hatch sat down together, and Hatch owned him at the end with a comment like "How can you be the greatest player? You didn't win!"


Yeah, I saw it and thought it was pretty funny. I was also shocked at how much taller Rich was than Russell. Russell must be about 5'2".


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> Did anyone catch "Surviving Survivor"? Russ and Hatch sat down together, and Hatch owned him at the end with a comment like "How can you be the greatest player? You didn't win!"


It was easy for Hatch to be great with the people he played with. Sure he set the precedence for manipulation and he gets credit for that.

Frank


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> Argh! Could we please not rehash that argument in the new season thread??? I'm sure the old one is still around here someplace.





betts4 said:


> I agree. Enough already.


They are comments as to how Russell's game style translates to playing with people who have played before.

This season is about players from previous seasons so of course those seasons will be touched on.

As opposed to the above two comments which have nothing to do with anything. Thanks for adding sooo much to the thread. 

Frank


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I was also shocked at how much taller Rich was than Russell. Russell must be about 5'2".


Well Richard Hatch is pretty tall, too. According to IMDB, he's 6'4".


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

fmowry said:


> They are comments as to how Russell's game style translates to playing with people who have played before.
> 
> This season is about players from previous seasons so of course those seasons will be touched on.
> 
> ...


I agree with you to a degree, but this was devolving into the same old "he was robbed", "no he wasn't - he didn't know how to play the _social_ game", blah, blah, blah. I think the points you cite can be made without revisiting all that whiny, argumentative [email protected] that filled the season finale thread.

Oh yeah,


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I hereby pledge to stop with the "Russell Waz Robbed" thing for the duration of the Villains v. Heros season.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> I hereby pledge to stop with the "Russell Waz Robbed" thing for the duration of the Villains v. Heros season.


:up:


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> Argh! Could we please not rehash that argument in the new season thread??? I'm sure the old one is still around here someplace.


I'm ok with not beating it to death, I've had my say and I won't harp on it. 
However as long as Russell keeps claiming to be the best, it has the potential to creep into the discussion.

Diane


----------

